# Target's Melamine Kids Dinner Plates/Cups -- Cute or Killer?



## Purple Cat (Jun 8, 2008)

Melamine. Um. I've heard that word before. It's the stuff from China killing everyone and thing. Target sells really cute, kitschy dinner plates and cups and bowls. They are labeled, "melamine dinnerware." Anyone know about this stuff? Anyone have ideas for way too cute dinnerware for kids that are safe?


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

Melamine leaches. I don't use it. DS has a melamine monkey plate from Target at his grandma's house that he uses to hold his cookies and i'm ok with that just b/c it's only once in awhile but otherwise i'm not ok with it (and i wouldn't let her buy another one for him).


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purple Cat* 
Melamine. Um. I've heard that word before. It's the stuff from China killing everyone and thing. Target sells really cute, kitschy dinner plates and cups and bowls. They are labeled, "melamine dinnerware." Anyone know about this stuff?

I saw the same stuff at HomeGoods the other day and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Melamine doesn't trouble me when used for dry things, and I'm a plastic freak.

Used for dry stuff, it's pretty safe. Remember that melamine is toxic when it's all ground up and added to powdered milk! Not the same thing as surface contact with a plate. It might leach into hot acidic things though.

So we use our couple of melamine plates for holding things like crackers, grapes, etc, but not for, say, pasta and sauce.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Does it leech at room temp, or just when heated (as in hot liquid or in the microwafe)?


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

So what do you use for the toddler that likes to throw plates?


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

You can't put melamine in the microwave.

In general things that are going to leach do it when exposed to hot or acidic liquids (if you can imagine those substances dissolving a tiny bit of the plate).

What we've been using is the plastic cups and plates from IKEA -- they're #5 (the rhyme is "Use 4, 5, 1, and 2! All the rest aren't good for you!"). We don't put them in the microwave though. (We did get lazy and start running them through the dishwasher, but they're so cheap we replace them when they look scratched.) There's also enameled metal dishware and some other things, like wood...but we went for the cheap easy plastic.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I used melamine plates when my kids were toddlers, but I knew a heck of a lot less about plastics safety back then.

If I had another baby now, I'd look into "camping" plates made from stainless steel, but not too thick so they're not heavy.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

I use some pyrex-type bowls for my LOs. I haven't had one shatter on me yet.


----------



## cookinmama (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrsboyko* 
So what do you use for the toddler that likes to throw plates?

enamel or wood.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Is it unsafe to use the IKEA plates after they've been in the dishwasher or when they're scratched? That's mostly what we have. And are the plastic bowls in the dollar spot melamine?


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

IKEA Rainbow plates, cups, forks are BPA free and phthalate free. So are Sassy brand plates and containers.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

We use Corelle wear (shatter resistant), tin, enamel or wood.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Little grey mare* 
We use Corelle wear (shatter resistant)

I love Corelle but I have broken SO many Corelle dishes, and they break into a gazillion horrible shards. I can't stand that they call them shatter resistant!

I do use the melamine plates from Target for my daughter, usually for cold things like sandwiches or carrots and hummus.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Does it leech at room temp, or just when heated (as in hot liquid or in the microwafe)?

Just when heated or when scratched/broken. If they're only ever washed in the top rack of the dishwasher, and aren't scratched, they should be fine.


----------

